# My Hog Traps.........



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

:texasflag I hate HOGS---But LOVE to eat them.....................

Here is a pic of my feeder set up's--notice the before pic of hog city vacume cleaners 5 min. drill on the corn--after-- this feeder too has a fig. 6 on it.................!

Figure 6 10 hog pannel design to wire shut the Plywood Door when I'm done smackin them and a box on the side for now in the off season to help get more caught--Both work great!

"The Keithenator" with a 1 shot 22 to the head took care of this tusker!

We use Guts and Corn--or Jack Rabbit cut open for bait! it works!

Ring around the Rosey on the outside and yellow brick road to the spring gate and BAMB! U got BBQ!

Have caught up to 30 Hogs at a time in the figure 6 and 5 in the box.

Hope it helps someone looking for a solution on Hog Control.

Good luck to all! Happy Smackin'!

swamp.......................team hog smacker!


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

another trap we made...................


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

I likes!!!! One thing fo sho, I would not have wanted to drive all those T Posts through all that rock!!!!


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Bukmstr said:


> I likes!!!! One thing fo sho, I would not have wanted to drive all those T Posts through all that rock!!!!


That's why God made teen-aged Boys!.....................Ha!

Need to double up on the post's tho--them piggies don't like being caught and will "Bum Rush" the fence!


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

Swampus said:


> That's why God made teen-aged Boys!.....................Ha!
> 
> Need to double up on the post's tho--them piggies don't like being caught and will "Bum Rush" the fence!


I was thinking that too...quite a spread between them.


----------



## bluegill addict (Aug 13, 2005)

Have you ever had any hogs make it over the hog panel? I've been thinking about building a similar one but I'm worried about some of them getting over the panel.


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Robbie, let me know when you need some back up. Me and Virg can be there quick to help with the hog problem.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I built a fig 6 last fall, only caught >>>>1 Boar, the reason could be the older hogs are trap shy cuz we did shoot 8-10 boars that SOMEONE had cut, they MUST have caught a bunch of m in the past as they show signs of being trap shy by eating all corn UP to the entrance. My advice would be kill >>all<< the hogs you catch, someone has 'smartened up our hogs, even when using dogs we get very few that bay, most are runners...WW


----------



## Grizzly1 (Dec 12, 2008)

Does anyone have a good drawing of how this figure 6 trap is made? Maybe a top view? I have 3 hog traps at my farm and the hogs will root all around the traps and even move the traps to get the corn but they WILL NOT go inside, we have had the traps out for 3 years and have caught 1 boar and we have set the traps ALOT, they are just trap smart. I would like to build one of these figure 6 traps and just use my traps I already have to connect to the main pen but I need to know how to set it up.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

bluegill addict

Yes sir they will jump a panel like that for sho..

Charlie


----------



## txsnyper (Feb 8, 2007)

figure 6 is a good design, however I would think a heart shape would work a little better.
The "top" of the heart being where they push their way in.

We have two large traps (feeder pen size) that actually have feeders set-up in the middle. We leave the trap door open most of the time to let them get used to going in and out. Then when the time is right we close the door, they are still used to going in however they never get to leave after that.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

bluegill addict said:


> Have you ever had any hogs make it over the hog panel? I've been thinking about building a similar one but I'm worried about some of them getting over the panel.


Yes--The bigger ones can climb over--But I don't want to eat those--as you see the ones in the pic are about as big as I like to eat--

The "Trap" is as much to keep them out from the "Groceries" as to trap them when I am up at the ranch. I would rather feed the deer and the option for a "Trap" is a bonus on the weekend Hunt. Dual purpose.

If made for a Trap only--I would get the 5' Hog Panels for sure. Mine is low for the fawns to be able to get some goodies too.

I will take better pic's of the "Gate" area and T posts there--I put 2 on left of the gate door about 2.5'--one inside the pen and one outside to make it "Spring" shut on itself--pound the t post's in real good and strong--they push in--and can't push out. It works as U can C.

Good luck--hope it helps. :texasflag

swamp


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

Grizzly1 said:


> Does anyone have a good drawing of how this figure 6 trap is made? *Maybe a top view?* I have 3 hog traps at my farm and the hogs will root all around the traps and even move the traps to get the corn but they WILL NOT go inside, we have had the traps out for 3 years and have caught 1 boar and we have set the traps ALOT, they are just trap smart. I would like to build one of these figure 6 traps and just use my traps I already have to connect to the main pen but I need to know how to set it up.


Grizzly, It's shaped like this:

6

:biggrin:


----------



## aggieanglr (Oct 1, 2007)

goatchze said:


> Grizzly, It's shaped like this:
> 
> 6
> 
> :biggrin:


LOL! Seriously though. Does anybody have a layout of this trap setup?


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

I will get some more pic's off my camera I took this weekend and post some close up's of them for U.........


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Here is how it looks close up...........notice the ply wood board where they rub against it on the way in.

In the back-ground you can see one of my quad pods and a try-pod next to it for the smack down!


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Figure 6 Pen Trap*

As stated previously if you let the hogs get big/older they will have had some experience with a trap and will get trap shy. The little/young ones are not that smart or experienced (sound familiar? dating?)! I just had another big pig break out of my pen trap by lifting and twisting the utility panel serving as the door! The stand-alone pen panels are nice and not too, too pricey but they don't work very well on rocky, unlevel terrain! Just my dos centavos!!!


----------



## Pathfinder (Jun 9, 2004)

Grizzly1 said:


> Does anyone have a good drawing of how this figure 6 trap is made? Maybe a top view? I have 3 hog traps at my farm and the hogs will root all around the traps and even move the traps to get the corn but they WILL NOT go inside, we have had the traps out for 3 years and have caught 1 boar and we have set the traps ALOT, they are just trap smart. I would like to build one of these figure 6 traps and just use my traps I already have to connect to the main pen but I need to know how to set it up.


Do your traps have a floor of any type? We have five traps and went over a year without catching a single hog. We thought they were trap smart too, until I talked to an old man and he asked me what type of floor I had. I told him we had either hog panel floors or rebar. He said I needed to put plenty of dirt in the bottom to make sure it was completely covered. Myself and the guys I hunt with thought that was crazy, but I figured it was worth trying in the trap at my blind. The first time I set it after covering the floor with dirt, I caught two small boars. Still not convinced, we didn't do the same with the other traps. Well, after I caught 8 hogs in mine and the others had still not trapped anything, we were convinced and did the same at the other traps. Immediately started trapping hogs in those too. I never would have thought that was all it would take.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

fish heads and guts work well too

agree, no floors in the box traps


----------



## Jbs8307 (Jun 29, 2009)

I can tell you from experience if a hog wants over that hog panel it will go over it. We build ours out of cow panel now and we almost had a 175 boar go over it a couple weekends ago. He got his front legs and head over the top and his hind legs half way up. If it wasnt for a swift smack in the face with a 2x4 i think he would have made it.


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

good info Robbie....if you ever need extra ammo/shooter...call me


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

They work good for me--hope it helps someone get some hoggies.

Rio--We need to hook up on the Frio this summer--I am not but 30 min from there and go to the river on some afternoons with the kidos!

swamp


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Seeing the baited trap made me remember something I did wrong, I also put corn just inside the door as you did BUT won't do it again. The only hog I caught in my fig 6 went in and started eating (rooting) the corn I had placed exactly where yours is, problem was he rooted a 10" high 3' long pile of dirt up against the pannel so it would not swing open. I then started placing bait away from the gate....WW


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Well noted---I will put it in further from now on!--Thanks for the heads up WD!


----------



## BALZTOWAL (Aug 29, 2006)

Whta keeps the hogs from prying the door open and walking out


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

We traped 4 more in it this week---they work good.--Good Eats. 

About 30 since Apr. when we built them.

swamp


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Man that sure puts the bug in my ear. Gotta head out to the lease quick. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 1, 2010)

*Hog Trap Design*

Here are the 2 designs... The bottom of the heart has to be tied up with wire for it to work... and the red dots are the t-posts... but im sure you would have guessed that... :biggrin:

-Sweat :texasflag


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Sweat--I really like the double door design!--Never thunk of that--good idea!!


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Pen Trap*

I'm no hog trapping expert, but I've trapped my fair share. I have a figure 6 trap. The double 6 also looks good. A heart trap with a round bottom also looks good. I think the pigs will pile up at a point or a corner in the heart shaped trap or in a rectangular shaped pen trap and try to climb out. For trap smart pigs I use a stick to "hold" the door open. I attach a trip wire/cord to the stick. Since I tie the door open when I'm gone, they are use to being able to walk in and out freely to get to the corn under the feeder with the door open. Once you get the older, trap shy/smart hogs dispatched (by trapping or shooting them) the young piglets will come into the trap. They are the better eating ones anyway!!! Again, just my dos centavos!!!


----------



## Reel Cajun (Aug 1, 2006)

Are you using any type of trigger for the door? We have the same type of set up and have tried propping the gate open with a stick low to the ground for a trigger.


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Trigger Door*

Reel,
We're talking about the same thing. Works for me too! Pigs are smart. but they're not smarter than me!!!


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

I now use a thin trip wire tied to the gate to open just a bit (6") about 10' long "lightly" looped around the panel on the 2nd square from bottom--corn along it inside the pen--been way better in getting the bigger ones inside.


----------



## JWHITE (Oct 17, 2006)

His hog traps work. Even traps 'em and kills them on thier own! Hey Robby, Why did ya let my feeder go empty? j/k


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

It's full now Jeff!

I'm building a new Box Trap--4' x 4'x 8'.................


----------

